# The Norse God Trio are finally here! (pics)



## Zhaneel (Sep 1, 2010)

Apologies in advance for the huge pictures, I'm a giant derp and can't figure out how to resize. XD

I haven't been posting much recently, so a lot of you may not remember me. I joined Ratforum about a year ago, and have been waiting since then for the chance to get ratties of my own. Well, the time finally came that circumstances lined up just right, and I'm now the proud mommy to three squishy boys! They'll be joining me in my college dorm in a week, but for now they're chilling in a temporary cage on top of my desk. (I've ordered a Martins R-680 and it should be here soon, so don't worry, the tank + cage topper are only temporary.)

So without further ado, the Norse God Trio!

This guy came with the name "Ranger", but I'm changing it to either Loki or Baldur. I'm leaning towards Loki, but I'm not sure which suits him best just yet so I'm waiting to get to know him better. According to the rescue website, he's a "Blue Agouti Blazed Possum-Face".









"Oooh, what's that you're pointing at me?"









This big hunk of man-rat came with the name "Gizmo", but I'm changing it to either Thor or...you guessed it, Baldur. I'm leaning towards Baldur, but we'll see which one is better in the coming weeks. He's a Black Berk and the biggest of the three squishes.









Nomming a Yogie. 









Last but certainly not least, this is Odin. He was "Espresso" before, but I think Odin suits him much better. Can you guess why?  Cookies for anyone who knows. He's a Pearl Merle, though he looks really brown in the pictures I took.









He was born with just the one eye. Here's a better look:









And now some random pictures:

"I'll be your left eye!"









"Move your squishy butt!"










That's all for now, but there'll be plenty more to come soon enough!


----------



## GhostMouse (Sep 6, 2011)

So cute! I love the name theme.

Just from your pictures, I'd say Loki for the first and Baldur for the second. Although I'd probably end up calling the first one "Possum Face" all the time, just because it sounds silly. As for Odin, I've got a guess why he might have that name... ^.-


----------



## Zhaneel (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks!

Yeah, he's been proving himself to be a Loki and looking through the pictures definitely helped tip me towards that side. Earlier when I was giving them Yogies, Odin didn't seem to want his so Loki just came right up and took Odin's out of my fingers. XD

Edit: "Possum Face" indeed! Hahaha, I'll probably end up calling him "Possum Butt". Most of my pet's nicknames end up with "butt" somewhere in them, goodness knows why. XD


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Yay! Congrats!

I ordered the fabric you showed me with a matching fleece, so once it comes I'll get on making hammocks for your new guys


----------



## Zhaneel (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks! I'm super excited.

I'm thinking about changing Loki's name to "Hermes" and Baldur's name to "Bernard", they won't fit with the theme anymore but the names seem to suit them better somehow. I'm not sure yet, though. XD I do have OCD so there's quite the internal struggle with myself over "ruining" the theme.


----------



## Zhaneel (Sep 1, 2010)

Well, Loki's name is staying the same, but as I get to know them more and more I'm thinking that "Thor" is a more appropriate name for Baldur. XD And I'd just gotten used to "Baldur"! Ah well, his personality is much more Thor...ish than it is Baldur, so I'll just have to readjust.


----------



## ber (Jul 3, 2011)

cute guys! And I absolutely adore your names


----------



## Rat Attack (Sep 16, 2011)

Cute guys and love the names you are thinking about. I love mythology of all kinds and I know why you gave Odin his name, he has one eye just like Odin does  . They are all super cute ratties!


----------

